

Ask HN: re-review my website - jusob

Thank you for reviewing my website 40 days ago: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=916875<p>I've made most of the changes suggested (really great suggestions), and some others. The main changes on http://bargain-notify.me/ since the last review are:<p>* twice more deals, more stores<p>* display how much you save<p>* customize your home page: get the deals you are looking for on the landing page (registration required)<p>* login with Facebook or Twitter<p>* etc.<p>Please take a look, and let me know what you think of it.<p>Thank you
======
raptrex
The Deals Stores My Search My Account Help Feedback links are too close to
Your deals Selection Under $10 All Expired. Maybe move Deals Stores...ect to
the top of the page? Also I think your about info could fit in the sidebar so
it brings the main content higher up. Also maybe make the site a little wider,
its pretty narrow. "Get all features" should be higher up as well

~~~
jusob
Thanks, I'll spend more time on the design

------
jusob
clickable link: <http://bargain-notify.me/>

